# WHERE TO BUY BASED ON BEST SURF FISHING BEACH



## jackofishes (Jul 21, 2020)

Will be buying a condo in Florida soon. I have narrowed down to:

A. Perdidio/Gulf Shores/Orange Beach
B. Navarre
C. Mexico Beach

Strictly speaking best beach for pompano surf fishing, which should it be?


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I wouldn't leave out Okaloosa Island either, lots of good beach to fish since the Air Force owns a lot of it!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Mexico beach not the best unless you drive out to the Cape or go over to the Crooked Island beach entry by Tyndall.


----------



## jackofishes (Jul 21, 2020)

69Viking said:


> I wouldn't leave out Okaloosa Island either, lots of good beach to fish since the Air Force owns a lot of it!


I agree but too much traffic during the season. Would rather live in Navarre and drive.


----------



## jackofishes (Jul 21, 2020)

kmerr80 said:


> Mexico beach not the best unless you drive out to the Cape or go over to the Crooked Island beach entry by Tyndall.


ok. hoping it was good because not very crowded and easy beach access.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Perdido Key, Navarre, in that order. IMO...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Gulf Shores/Orange Beach has your best chances. Lots of places to go with no condos. Don't ask me, send ChrisV a pm.


----------



## jackofishes (Jul 21, 2020)

MrFish said:


> Gulf Shores/Orange Beach has your best chances. Lots of places to go with no condos. Don't ask me, send ChrisV a pm.


agree


----------



## jackofishes (Jul 21, 2020)

Realtor said:


> Perdido Key, Navarre, in that order. IMO...


agree


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

Try and find one that has a lot of open beach to the side so you could walk down and get away from swimmers, sunners, etc..


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

I don’t know how many of these guys actually surf fish.
I do,easily over a hundred days a year,easily.
Perdido is mainly where I fish cause I live there. BUSY!
When the pomp run is on it is elbow to elbow.
Imho,Navarre to Ft Pickens is the best.


----------

